# Egg Salad



## chef_corey (Oct 5, 2004)

I love egg salad, my grandma (who is Hungarian) used to make it the best... im not sure if it was the best because she made it special or just because she made it....

  Anyway i am attempting to make it for the first time...  I am an accompished hobby chef (meaning i love to cook and have cooked a lot of stuff but am no pro) but have never made egg salad

  Id love to hear some tip from people who make a mean egg salad...  do i need to chill the hard boiled eggs in water before i cut them up? I think i remember Grandma doing that...

  Any other ingredients that you think make YOUR egg salad special... or cooking techniques for that matter, would be appreciated!



 thanks a lot,
   C.


----------



## Audeo (Oct 5, 2004)

Your grandmother probably DID chill the hardboiled eggs -- it makes them so much easier to chop!  Here's the most popular egg salad recipe for my family:

8 hardboiled eggs, chilled, shelled and chopped
1/2 red onion, chopped
3 cloves garlic, minced
1 to 1.5 teaspoon salt
1 tablespoon fresh ground pepper
1 Cup Mayonnaise
1 teaspoon dijon mustard
4 strips bacon, crumbled fine

Add everything together in a large bowl and blend carefully.


----------



## Alix (Oct 5, 2004)

I think she likely tossed the eggs in cold water to stop the cooking. The eggs will continue to cook if you don't immerse them in cold water and then you sometimes have that nasty dark ring on your yolks.


----------



## chesterchippy (Oct 5, 2004)

My grandmother (who was also Hungarian) overcooked her eggs. Yuck. The rest of her cooking was out of this world.

I make my egg salad like I make my deviled eggs. I use mayo (only Hellman's), pepper, paprika, and dry mustard.


----------



## Alix (Oct 5, 2004)

Hey CC, how much dry mustard? I think I would like to try that.


----------



## chesterchippy (Oct 5, 2004)

Alix said:
			
		

> Hey CC, how much dry mustard? I think I would like to try that.


I don't know if I can say much more than "to taste," since it depends how many eggs you have. If you're using, say, 3-4 eggs, start with 1/4 tsp. Taste and adjust. You can always add - you can't take away. Start small and build.


----------



## Alix (Oct 5, 2004)

Thank you. I think I am making egg salad rollups as our appetizer tonight.


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 5, 2004)

Well MY Grandma - who was ALSO Hungarian!!!! - actually never made us egg salad  :roll: 

But the simpler the better in my opinion.  I think the reason she soaked them in cold water was just to cool them off before chopping so they wouldn't be too hot to handle.

I like just chopped or grated egg, JUST enough mayo to hold it together, a slight, slight bit of yellow mustard, and a slight, slight bit of pickle relish juice, salt and pepper.


----------



## chesterchippy (Oct 5, 2004)

Alix said:
			
		

> Thank you. I think I am making egg salad rollups as our appetizer tonight.


Well, God bless you. Appetizers at dinner? My family's appetizer is to hear me say "I said dinner is served! Sit the hell down!!"


----------



## Alix (Oct 5, 2004)

LOL! Don't get the idea they get that very often...just when I feel like experimenting on them...MWA HA HA HA HA!!!


----------



## chesterchippy (Oct 5, 2004)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> Well MY Grandma - who was ALSO Hungarian!!!! - actually never made us egg salad  :roll:


Someone needs to start a thread on Hungarian grandmothers. Oh, all right. I'll get started. But it's after 5:00. Let me pour a drink first. Hungarians do that, you know.


----------



## crewsk (Oct 5, 2004)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> Well MY Grandma - who was ALSO Hungarian!!!! - actually never made us egg salad  :roll:
> 
> But the simpler the better in my opinion.  I think the reason she soaked them in cold water was just to cool them off before chopping so they wouldn't be too hot to handle.
> 
> I like just chopped or grated egg, JUST enough mayo to hold it together, a slight, slight bit of yellow mustard, and a slight, slight bit of pickle relish juice, salt and pepper.



That's how I make mine kitchenelf.


----------



## mudbug (Oct 5, 2004)

Ch-Ch, I like your style!


----------



## norgeskog (Oct 5, 2004)

Try adding some horseradish, a small amount depending on your taste.  Makes it yummy...







   :roll:   GO DUCKS


----------



## norgeskog (Oct 5, 2004)

Try adding some horseradish, a small amount depending on your taste.  Makes it yummy...






   :roll:   GO DUCKS


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 5, 2004)

MMMMM...I could have sworn we had your double posts worked out!! LOL  Are you still using your back arrow???  WELL QUIT!  :P   

Love ya norgeskog


----------



## Audeo (Oct 5, 2004)

Good to see you, KitchenElf!

(Love ya, too, Norgeskog!)


----------



## norgeskog (Oct 5, 2004)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> MMMMM...I could have sworn we had your double posts worked out!! LOL  Are you still using your back arrow???  WELL QUIT!  :P
> 
> Love ya norgeskog



Thanks, but I do not think I am until after I 'submit.'  I preview it then submit.  When the page comes up to chose going back to the forum, I click on that and most of the time MSN says page has expired then I have to click the back button sometimes a couple of times, MSN blocks me there somewhere in nana land.  I have been b.........ing at them for weeks and just get a bunch of garbage back,  I shall be more careful, kitchenelf and my apologies to you and all the DC buddies


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 5, 2004)

Try hitting the "refresh" button - it should only say the page has expired IF you use your back arrow.  

Try that and let me know if it works.  This is all trial and error - we'll work on it!!


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 5, 2004)

I'm curious about this back button thing causing double posts.  Whenever I post, I click submit.  Then when my post shows, I hit "back" 3 times, which brings me back to where I was.  I have never had a double post.  Does it work differently for different people?  Odd!

 Barbara

P.S. Watch it double post now that I've said that!


----------



## norgeskog (Oct 5, 2004)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> Try hitting the "refresh" button - it should only say the page has expired IF you use your back arrow.
> 
> Try that and let me know if it works.  This is all trial and error - we'll work on it!!



I have done that too, as the expired page says to do and it just keeps coming back to another page, sometimes the page I just posted, perhaps herein lies the problem.  I will try to just log off and back on again I think it is with MSN.   Does anyone else have the same problem.  Thanks for helping kitchelelf.


----------



## AllenOK (Oct 6, 2004)

For me, egg salad is a couple eggs, mashed in a bowl with a fork, about 1 T of minced onion, about 1 T minced celery, about 2 T mayo, sweet relish to taste, salt and freshly ground white pepper to taste.


----------



## runninduo (Oct 6, 2004)

I read somewhere (online) that putting them in ice water when they are done cooking prevents the green ring from forming around the yolk.  ever since i started doing that, the yolks stay pure yellow.

Now, I'm in the mood for egg salad!


----------



## AllenOK (Oct 8, 2004)

The "green ring" is a sign that the egg is overcooked.  The sulfur in the egg yolk has moved from the yolk to the outside edge.

I find that make perfectly-cooked eggs, in a steamer or in boiling water, is 14 minutes, then dunk into ice-water.  However, you can also go 13 minutes, and cover with ice.  By the time the ice has melted into ice water, the carry-over cooking for the eggs has completely cooked the eggs.

It's all a matter of timing.  If you steam/boil eggs for 18 minutes, then dunk them into ice water, you'll still get the "green ring", as they are overcooked.


----------



## lyndalou (Oct 8, 2004)

Hi,
I place room temp. eggs into cold water to cover by 1 inch. Then I bring the water to a boil, immediately remove the pot from the heat, cover and let stand for 20 mins. After 20 mins. I put eggs into ice water to cool them down and to avoid that nasty black/blue ring around the yolks.

I make my egg salad by adding Hellman's, a dab of yellow or dizon mustard\, minced onions and chopped olives. Delcious. Oh, yes, salt and pepper, too.

Hope you enjoy.. Any of the suggestions sound great.
Lyndalou


----------

